

Stay Productive - FCLibrary for fakecall.net  - mobileDevNJ
https://github.com/MobileDevNJ/FakeCall-Library

======
mobileDevNJ
Scott Wiersdorf created fakecall.net and at the same time I wanted to create a
github project for experimentation and training. Thus the birth of a (iPhone)
library (FCLibrary) for fakecall.net. This is Scott's original post
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=fakecall.ne...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=fakecall.net)

